# Corporate Accounts want private site to order apparel



## AngLong (May 26, 2014)

We have several corporate accounts that want to order from a link on our website. They want it to be private, with a secure password login. They want only apparel they have approved and only their logo designs displayed. Then they want to "design" it. By that I mean, pick the piece of apparel, pick the color, pick the logo, pick that color and then an image will come up where they can see it before they place their order. Does this exist anywhere?? What have you used??


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Take a look at AGP-eSolutions. http://www.agpesolutions.com/


----------



## jam680132 (Feb 6, 2015)

very good marketing style i like


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I could do something like this using OpenCart or WooCommerce with user roles, the shopping car, and a shirt designer plugin.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

We use DecoNetwork to accomplish this. It will manage this for multiple customers (we host over 400 customer stores).


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Do they also want to just order one or two pieces?


----------



## ServerHelp911 (Aug 16, 2016)

We use similar product for our customers. If you can get in touch with us we can give you the company who built our website with corporate store within our website. Thanks


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

All these solutions that people are offering cost you money. Opencart is free and can do everything you want.

OpenCart - Open Source Shopping Cart Solution


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

TPrintDesigner said:


> All these solutions that people are offering cost you money. Opencart is free and can do everything you want.
> 
> OpenCart - Open Source Shopping Cart Solution


And your shirt tools is free?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

If your corporate customers want private accounts for ordering then you don't need Shirttools. Just install Opencart and make use of their multi-store feature.

Opencart is free!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know what apparel supplier you use but another option may be using a vendor supplied site. I can't comment on the other vendor supplied sites but you can create a SanMar site to do most of that. You can specify what apparel/colors will be supplied, have a specified logo appear on garments and use the design tool to add a logo to a garment. I don't think there's any way to make it private (unless SM can add some type of disallow code so it isn't indexed) but but there wouldn't be muck traffic if its not promoted. It would be easy to set-up and you can have multiple sites that are each unique.


----------



## ChristineRice (Sep 5, 2016)

Look for online solutions.


----------

